# Solar Panel (again)



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

I have a tracker eks and need advice re charging via my freestanding solar panel, can anyone tell me if this is right

when i am parked etc and plug the solar panel in then it only charges the leisure battery, even if i push the vehicle battery button on the panel,

i always thought that it charged which ever battery i had pushed on the panel but this morning i have been told different,

now i am confused and it doesnt take much

regards

keith


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What are you plugging the solar panel into?

I met a fellow motorhomer at my storage facility. He had a dead battery and could not understand why because he was plugging his into the cigar lighter socket when it is in storage. He had no idea that the 12 volt socket had no connection to the battery when the ignition is turned off. The AA guy just laughed :evil:


----------

